# Anyone moving from Perth or Sydney early 2008 to Dubai?



## Cas (Dec 1, 2007)

Would be interested to hear from moving to Dubai in the New Year from Australia, pariticularly if you are from Perth or Sydney. Thanks


----------



## Spock (Dec 9, 2007)

I am looking to secure a job in Dubai early in 2008. I am from Sydney.


----------



## shaz (Dec 9, 2007)

hi i am from perth and moved here only 3wks ago. living in sharjah. i just joined this site today, not sure how it all works?? Trying to meet other aussies living in dubai....shaz


----------



## shaz (Dec 9, 2007)

sorry, dont think i can help u find a job!


----------



## Spock (Dec 9, 2007)

shaz said:


> sorry, dont think i can help u find a job!


That's ok, I am not really asking anyone here for a job. I have a few things in the pipeline. 

Maybe when I get there we could meet up? There seems to be quite a few aussies in Dubai.


----------



## bq80 (Dec 14, 2007)

*moving from sydney*

hey im moving from sydney sometime after new years, and i know absolutley no-one, so it would be great to get to know a few people. and if anybody's looking for a housemate, im reletively clean and have access to vegemite


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

bq80 said:


> and have access to vegemite


That could be a negative thing for some people


----------



## Heatherw (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello

Im English, lived in sydney for a while and my boyfriend is from there
We have been here for a year now, where abouts will you be living?

Heather


----------



## helene12 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Cath , 
we are moving to Dubai Fingers Crossed in march 28th from melbourne 
sorry not sydney.would love the chance to meet up with anyone out there.
any requests?


----------



## sydneychic1980 (Apr 25, 2008)

GiddAy 

Moved from SYDNEY to DUBAI in february 2008....its grand....loving it.

SYdEy cHic1980


----------

